
Ford Seeks 10% Gain in MyFord Touch Quality | ceoutlook.com - batobey
http://www.ceoutlook.com/2013/01/17/ford-seeks-10-gain-in-myford-touch-quality/
======
batobey
Whoa, already down from 500 problems per 1000 vehicles (last March) to 400 in
1000 now, and pushing hard to 360 in 1000? I'm definitely curious the
structure of their metrics What would that performance translate to if iOS or
Android had similar "problem" levels?

